# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Opet trebamo pomagace za portal ZDRAVLJE

## Natasa30

Kao sto naslov kaze  :Smile:  Trebamo pomagace za prevodjenje tekstova za rubriku Zdravlje na portalu. Prevodi se s engleskog pa ako ima koja dobra i zainteresirana dusa mozete se javiti ovdje ili meni na pp.

Stvarno nam je potrebna pomoc  :Smile:  pa se nadam da ce se naci bar par cura koje bi zeljele pomoci. Unaprijed hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Evo, trenutno imam vremena i volje za prevodjenje pa samo javite kako mogu pomoći!

----------


## Kristina1

Ako još uvijek treba, hoću i ja!

----------

